# Three KP members meet in Carefree, AZ



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Today three KP members had lunch in Carefree and enjoyed about an hour getting to know each other. Jacquie was visiting in the area from Oregon and Patinarizona (Pat) and Neeterbug (Anita) enjoyed meeting Jacquie...Pat and Anita live in the area. It really is nice when you can meet and talk with someone that has the same interests that you have. 

Before lunch we meet at Bonnie's Yarn to see what specials she had today. We found a few items that we liked.

We braved the hot weather (106°F) outside and enjoyed our time at lunch in the air conditioned restruant. 

Pat and I hope that Jacquie will contact us when she is in the area again!!!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

That was lovely to be able to meet.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How wonderful for you all


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

How wonderful


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

How fun! Glad you were in air conditioning! I can't imagine it being that hot.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

So nice to meet other KP members! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm glad you made the effort to meet, in spite of the heat! I am sure that each of you learned something, and you had great company.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

That is great that you got together and enjoyed the day.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

HOW nice .......


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

How wonderful. Where is Carefree? I have a daughter and two sisters who live in Surprise at the Sun City Grand and visit them once a year. I am also from Oregon. It is wonderful that you have made this connection.
Shirley


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> How wonderful. Where is Carefree? I have a daughter and two sisters who live in Surprise at the Sun City Grand and visit them once a year. I am also from Oregon. It is wonderful that you have made this connection.
> Shirley


Shirley, Carefree is northeast of Surprise...I would guess about 40 miles but not sure...take 303 to I-17... head north to Carefree Highway east...then over to end of Carefree Highway and then head north and your are there...a very beautiful area of Arizona. I love going over to Carefree and pretending that I am on vacation. Be sure to let us know when you are in town...maybe we could have lunch.


----------



## Juleeque (Oct 7, 2011)

I love it! If you girls are ever in Surprise, AZ - give me a holler! :-D


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I have saved this as I may contact you. I usually go to Surprise the end of April or sometime in May. My two sisters have a jewelry business that caters to the "snow birds" and my daughter is the Events Planner at Sun City Grand so they are pretty busy during the winter months. Plus, I try to go before it gets too hot!
Shirley


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Thanks for the information. I have saved this as I may contact you. I usually go to Surprise the end of April or sometime in May. My two sisters have a jewelry business that caters to the "snow birds" and my daughter is the Events Planner at Sun City Grand so they are pretty busy during the winter months. Plus, I try to go before it gets too hot!
> Shirley


April and May are our best months...not too hot and not too cold...just right! Hope to hear from you when you are in town.


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi from Ne., we live in Youngtown ,Az. during the winter, always like to check KP for patterns & ideas. :idea:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Isn't KP a great site to bring knitters together who probably won't have gotten to know each other otherwise. :thumbup:


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

What fun I'm sure you had! Sounds like the start of a lovely new friendship.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Fantastic, how wonderful


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

I just got back to Oregon and have to say, I enjoyed meeting Anita and Pat. I wish we had more time to chat, but I will contact them next time I am in AZ. (the day we met, the weather was 'only' 106 -- it got to 116 one day!) I did get to Hobby Lobby a couple of times - as if I needed to add to my stash! Not!

Squirrely Shirley: next time you are coming to Eugene, PM me and lets see if we can meet up!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Jacquie said:


> I just got back to Oregon and have to say, I enjoyed meeting Anita and Pat. I wish we had more time to chat, but I will contact them next time I am in AZ. (the day we met, the weather was 'only' 106 -- it got to 116 one day!) I did get to Hobby Lobby a couple of times - as if I needed to add to my stash! Not!
> 
> Squirrely Shirley: next time you are coming to Eugene, PM me and lets see if we can meet up!


Jacquie - sounds good. I don't get to Eugene very often by myself, but I will try to see what I can do. I would love to meet you. I went to Hobby Lobby last year when I was in Surprise. I read that we are getting one in Eugene or Springfield (I can't remember which).
Shirley


----------



## Juleeque (Oct 7, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Thanks for the information. I have saved this as I may contact you. I usually go to Surprise the end of April or sometime in May. My two sisters have a jewelry business that caters to the "snow birds" and my daughter is the Events Planner at Sun City Grand so they are pretty busy during the winter months. Plus, I try to go before it gets too hot!
> Shirley


That's super smart, Shirley! Beat the heat!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

That is so cool, I was at that knitting store when I went to AZ. We were staying not far from there. It wasn't that hot though.


----------

